# Cayo tads



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey all,


My pair of Cayo have done it again, I have one froglet from the pair and now I have another 4 tads. Should I leave them to be raised by the parents or should I pull them.



Bill


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I don`t know if it`s just you but I`ve seen ads for cayo froglets and cayos for sale, what cayo are you talking about, de aqua or nancy?
Either way I oull mine as soon as I see them. seems less stressful as they haven`t had time to get used to their surroundings.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*cayo*

De agua....thanks I left the last one in there maybe I will pull these.


bill


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

I also pull pumilio froglets as soon as they come out of their brom. It keeps me from worrying about them 1) escaping through any tiny cracks or crevices that adults could not fit through 2) not getting enough food 3) so I can keep a closer eye on them

Kristen


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*cayo*

I pull the froglets but do you keep the tads in the tank? The brom they are in do not hold much water.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Wouldn't it be a bad idea to pull pumillio tads?


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I thought you meant pull the forglets too, but if you're talking about pulling the tads how exactly do you plan for them to be raised? Surrogate or do you have an differnet idea?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*cayo*

In the past I have left my pumilio tdas in the tanks, but recently someone told me how they set up a seperate tank for their pumilio tads. I thought it sounded weird.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I'd like to know what this guy who is pulling the pumillio tads was feeding them? Not like they can eat frog bites.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*cayo*

It is a green powder...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Id be really curious as to his success rate, and what this green mystery food is.


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

Hmmm...that is interesting. If someone is having success artificially raising pum tads (i.e. not using surrogates or harvested feeder eggs), I would be very interested in hearing more about it...as I'm sure many others would be, as well. I have to wonder, though, since some of the very experienced breeders have tried things in the past that have not worked very well. Do you think that person can come forward and share the info?

Kristen


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

you sure they were talking about pumilio tadpoles and not thumb tads and then feeding them spirulina?


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

*Re: cayo*



tarbo96 said:


> In the past I have left my pumilio tdas in the tanks, but recently someone told me how they set up a seperate tank for their pumilio tads. I thought it sounded weird.
> 
> It is a green powder...


Unless this guy has "magic powder", it should not be possible. Like Kristen said, considering all the "experts" that have tried so many different ways to raise pum tads outside of the parents viv and not been very successful, I would be hard pressed to see this be true. I wonder if it's like Matt said and it was not thumb tads. Did you actually see this setup he was using? If so, what kind of tads were they?


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Any updates? I have been interested to hear more about this.


----------

